# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Lily pipe v Spray bar



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm trying to decide between the ADA style Lily pipe or a spray bar for my filter output. 

I was of the understanding that a spray bar will give more overall circulation and minimise possible deadspots. Obviously there's many variables i.e. hole diameter, length of bar, positioning, direction of flow etc. but could you say one is better overall than the other in terms of function?

I realise the lily pipe is more aesthetically appealing but does it provide sufficient overall water movement?

What are your thoughts, experiences, opinions on these two methods?


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

For a long time, I had my spraybar near the bottom of my tank running horizontally the length of the tank. I never had any dead spots, but I was never really sure of the flow pattern.

Not too long ago, I went to a vericle spray bar in the same corner and the intake, but (obviously) pointing away from the intake. I now see a definite flow in the tank, and as a side benefit, the most calm spots in the tank are in the dead center, so my cory's now seem to hang out there and are more visible.

From another board, the use of a Lily pipe would seem to cause circulation running across the top of the tank, down the far side and back across the bottom. That's what folks speculated that Amano was up to. That should work too.

Lily pipes are less visible, but they're also more expensive and somewhat easy to break. So, being frugal and not overly artistic, I'd lean towards the spray bar







.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

BSS got it right. Lily pipes offer circulation in a circular fashion coming from the top left to top right, and bottom right to bottom left. 

I speculate that it has pretty much the same flow as the spray bar once you find the right spot to position it in. It just another one of those forum hype things from Amano nature aquariums, and offer pleasing aesthetics over long bulky spray bars. But in terms of functionality, no big difference. I would wait till more knockoffs come in until your decided to purchase something so fragile. I think the AB store talked about having some version of the lily pipe sometime in the near future. Can't confirm that though.

-John N.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

OK, I can't be the only person thinking "What's a Lily Pipe?"

Here is a picture of it "in action", as well as the equipment itself:

http://www.vectrapoint.com/main/manual/bms7.html

And, a variation on the theme from JBL
http://www.zooplus.de/bilder/1/10700_lilypipe_1.jpg

And yet another close up.
http://www.adaeuro.com/scheda_articolo.asp?id=102-412&cn=39

What sort of cost difference IS it?
none of these sites are in US dollars.
Thanks,
Jane


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

Go to this site and see for yourself I don't want to spoil the suprise.
http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&wrap=ShopADG

Look under Filtration System then lily pipes.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's a pic from APC of one of Amanos tank using the lilypipe and pollen beetle co2 diffusor.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone.

I've decided to run my spray bar vertically. It's totally disguised from view behind my fern with the inlet and heater next to it, no visible equipment at all.


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

*************** G A S P !!! ************

Holy Ding Dong, Batman!

Whoa..... yeah, Surprise it was to see those sticker prices! I assume one needs both an inflow AND an outflow for this setup, eh?

At $60 - $160 per piece, this is SO far beyond my budget that its kinda funny! I agonized for weeks over spending $51 bucks on a nice Coralife PC fixture. 

I'm sure one could fashion ones own accessories that are aesthetically more pleasing from those clear rigid tubing over a candle (NOT a project for kids!). I've done this for making cleaning tools and such, usually in connection with my rare plant hobby. Some of those takeout containers are VERY maleable once dunked in boiling water. Use the ones that are NOT intended for hot soup, but for cold salads - these are generally more clear, and use a metal tongs to dip onto a big pot of boiling water. They can then be shaped into an outer container. I've done this to make/form an inner plant container for something interesting that I've wanted to use as a "cachepot". 

I've also heated plain-handled tootbrushes (no rubber grip stuff, just molded plastic) into bent cleaning tools for reaching odd angles and such. Simply light a candle, and hold it about 6" to 4" over the candle until the plastic becomes flexible. Don't try to rush it by holding it closer, or you'll get smoldering plastic, and a black residue. Gently keep moving it until it bends, then put it into the shape you need - an " L ", or a curve, etc. To harden it, plunge it into a big bowl of very cold water. Voila, a custom tool, for Cheap!

Hmmm, back to the lily pipe - I'd bet a local glass blower (there are classes you can take at the local continuing education places) could do it for much less, especially if one were to do a group buy through an aquarium club. 

Wow, I'm still reeling from the pricetags on those things! Whoa!

-Jane


----------

